# Final Revisions



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

So I am getting ready to order some fish for my 80 gallon within a week and I was just wondering what you all though of my list. i am looking for any suggestions on modifying it or more fish or whatever. Thank you all

8-10 Cyprichromis Leptosoma Utinita
2 gobies
1 Lamprologous Tretocephalus
1 Calvus
6 Lamprologous Stappersi
1 Juli (Not sure what kind yet)

It seems like the tank will be kind of empty. Suggestions are needed. Thanks again


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i wouldnt do the tretocephalus, he/she will most likely bug the shellies even if its a single one.
and it is not empty because once they grow up, it will be full.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Why get singleton julies and calvus? Get groups of each to allow them to pair off. In the mean time, your tank will be fuller, and you'll be able to trade some off for fish food, etc when they mature. If you are mail-ordering fish, you might as well only pay shipping once.


----------



## gunther (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice selection of fish, what type of calvus and at what size? Anything over 1" is going to be exspensive. Usually you can find small ones for around $10 and if you do that I would buy more than one. My favorite Julie is Marlieri and I would get a pair(better to have 4, so they can make there own pairs)


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

So no on the tretocephalus. And you guys think that a group of julies and calvus would not be too aggresive? What about brichardi?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Brichardi- no. They're very aggressive when breeding.

Julies and Calvus are generally peaceful to tankmates. I love J. marlieri, but they can be rough on shellies, so I recommend a smaller type like transcriptus.

So, you'll have cyps for open water, 2 rockdwelling species, roving gobies, and then shellies for the bottom: that'll be a great and active tank that shouldn't have too much aggression.

Are the 2 gobies paired? If not, get 5-6 and let them pair and remove the extras. Any two random gobies are not likely to get along. Same with julies and calvus.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

*** found singles very unfitting. they either cause problems or get harassed.

triscuits idea is nice


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Would sumbus or caudopunks conflict with stapps?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i dont think so.
unless they are breeding.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I am guessing both as well as stapps would be to much though. Now I have to decide; stapps and caudopuncs or sumbus


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

*REVISED ONCE AGAIN*

8-10 cyps utinta
4 gobies
1 yellow calvus
6 stapps
4 Caudpunks
3 sumbus
4 transcriptus


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I think you were better off without adding caudos or sumbus. I'm not sure what the conflict between the yellow calvus and the sumbus... I suspect you'd have trouble keeping more than one male.

Your tank is already full. The gobies do need bottom space to roam, and the cyps need a bottom space to sleep. My advice is to pick only one of the shellies, get at least 5 gobies and julies, and avoid singleton fish. If you are trying for the best chance of a successful tank, try

10 cyps
5 gobies
5 julies
5 calvus
5 shellies


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Alrighty. Thanks a bunch triscuit. I just want everything to go correctly. Thank you everyone


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

yes that is a good stocking.
and one they have paired, haremed or whatever, take out the other fish and leave the pairs in there.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

*so now in guess i will be sellilng some fish if any of you will be interested.* :wink:

Oh yeah, how many stapps should i keep. THe original 5? Or dwindle it down to what?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You can keep 5 in there without a problem.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

One more question, would it be okay to order 4 gobies and julies? Or is it a ton safer to order 5?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

CichlidAndrew said:


> One more question, would it be okay to order 4 gobies and julies? Or is it a ton safer to order 5?


In terms of not having all males (or all females), 4 of a fish is a 12.5% (one in eight) chance of all male or all female, while 5 of a fish is a 6% chance.

The odds of getting two pair out of 4 fish is about 1 in 8, whereas the odds of getting two pair out of 5 fish is greater than 50% (i believe).

That's assuming of course that you buy unsexed juvies, and neglects fish personality (i.e. if you have 2 males and 3 females, I was counting that as 2 pair, even though one of the males may not like any of the females or vice versa. If you only have 1 male though, you can't possibly have more than one pair, and if you have all females, no pairs for you!).

As Bob the Tomato would say, "you rolls your dice, you moves your mice..."

-Rick (The armchair aquarist)


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I am just looking to get one pair out of each group.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Hold on one second. Woulnd't the probability of getting 4 fish of the same sex be 1/16? Because say if you were to get one fish the chance of it being a male is 1/2, then get another and the chance of it a male 1/2 so one. There for you would have (1/2 x 1/2 x 1/2 x 1/2) which equals 1/16. Correct me if I am wrong, I am doing fairly well in 9th grade geometry :lol:


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

CichlidAndrew said:


> Hold on one second. Woulnd't the probability of getting 4 fish of the same sex be 1/16? Because say if you were to get one fish the chance of it being a male is 1/2, then get another and the chance of it a male 1/2 so one. There for you would have (1/2 x 1/2 x 1/2 x 1/2) which equals 1/16. Correct me if I am wrong, I am doing fairly well in 9th grade geometry :lol:


The chance of them all being male would be 1/16. but the chance of all female is also 1/16. so the chance of all the same is actually 1/8 

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Haha. Alright, I got it. :thumb: Thanks and sorry for the contradiction.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 2, 2007)

*Thread jack*

Where are you getting your stapps from?


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I am getting them from hotcichlids.com


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

One more question, will there be agression problems with that many fish untill they all pair up?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

CichlidAndrew said:


> One more question, will there be agression problems with that many fish untill they all pair up?


If you keep cichlids, there will always be aggression problems. Just keep an eye on things in the beginning because your fish may require some human intervention to survive. Are you planning on stocking the entire tank at one time?


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I am planning to do the whole tank at once.


----------

